

Ask HN: Can we apply to YCombintor planning to work on the start-up part time? - scatter

Hi,<p>We are group of people working full time at different companies on H1-B visas. We want to apply for YCombinator, but our plan is to continue working part-time on the start-up idea till it gets some real traction.<p>Is it possible to apply for YCombinator with only part-time commitment from the founders ?<p>Thanks,
Sesh
======
paulhauggis
I don't see how they would let you do this. When you are working for someone
else, it's too easy to give up on your startup.

How are you guys going to even go through the program? It's not like you can
just take a bunch of time off of work...

~~~
scatter
Thanks Paul. I didn't much about how the ycombinator program works, except for
what's available at this link:<http://ycombinator.com/atyc.html>. I just
wanted to know if there is a chance it would work at all with our full-time
jobs.

More than the funding, what we are looking for is some guidance and networking
with like-minded folks.

Thx, Sesh

------
gamechangr
No. sorry.

